# Creative EP-630 or Sennheiser CX 180 In-ear-canalphone



## RohanM (Nov 25, 2013)

Hello Guys,

Please help me choose between these.

Sennheiser CX 180

Creative EP-630

Creative EP-660 Earphone

SoundMAGIC PL11 Headphone

Also if u have any other suggestion do tell.. 
My budget is around 1k. I am a Bass head.... !!

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## powerhoney (Nov 25, 2013)

Scrap the EP-660s, they are crap!!! I have the EP-630 and have heard the PL11s and both are with a bass-driven signature... Personally I prefer the EP-630s over the PL11s because of their extra clarity and better treble!!! Haven't used to CX 180 but have seen them going for a discount on Flipkart for quite a while!!! Would ike to know if they are good too...
Cowon EM1
is a good choice too as is the Philips SHE9700 Headphone - Philips: Flipkart.com though it is light on the Bass!!!


----------



## RohanM (Nov 25, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Scrap the EP-660s, they are crap!!! I have the EP-630 and have heard the PL11s and both are with a bass-driven signature... Personally I prefer the EP-630s over the PL11s because of their extra clarity and better treble!!! Haven't used to CX 180 but have seen them going for a discount on Flipkart for quite a while!!! Would ike to know if they are good too...
> Cowon EM1
> is a good choice too as is the Philips SHE9700 Headphone - Philips: Flipkart.com though it is light on the Bass!!!



How about Tekfusion Ecoofers


----------



## Knight2A4 (Nov 25, 2013)

Stick with Philips SHE9700   or   Denon AH-C 260

Fellow this Thread Bass Head therd


----------



## RohanM (Nov 30, 2013)

Ended up buying tekfusion-ecoofers

Superb Bass... Got them for Rs. 700 using Affiliate discount on FK. 

Edit : Replacement is in progress... left earpeice was defected, not sound wise but the metal ring fell apart from the wooden part..Build quality sucks.. *Never Go for Takfusion*...


----------



## powerhoney (Nov 30, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Ended up buying tekfusion-ecoofers
> 
> Superb Bass... Got them for Rs. 700 using Affiliate discount on FK.
> 
> Edit : Replacement is in progress... left earpeice was defected, not sound wise but the metal ring fell apart from the wooden part..Build quality sucks.. *Never Go for Takfusion*...



Hey, instead of replacement, can't you like switch it for another product with Flipkart??? Tekfusion sucks!!! Both build quality and sound signature wise!!!
Hassle with their CC and say that you are an old customer and all that crap... 
I sure wished you had followed mine or Hakimtai's advice!!!


----------



## RohanM (Nov 30, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Hey, instead of replacement, can't you like switch it for another product with Flipkart??? Tekfusion sucks!!! Both build quality and sound signature wise!!!
> Hassle with their CC and say that you are an old customer and all that crap...
> I sure wished you had followed mine or Hakimtai's advice!!!



I will try to contact them, the fact is Philips SHE9700 can not be delivered to my location.. Fcuk Tekfusion.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Nov 30, 2013)

RohanM said:


> I will try to contact them, the fact is Philips SHE9700 can not be delivered to my location.. Fcuk Tekfusion.



powerhoney's advice of Em1 or philips was the best if philips can be get delivered try other brands ask if you feel confused


----------



## RohanM (Nov 30, 2013)

Hakimtai said:


> powerhoney's advice of Em1 or philips was the best if philips can be get delivered try other brands ask if you feel confused



They already shipped my  replacement.. So I will take one more chance and see if that works. Hope it will. Thanks.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Nov 30, 2013)

do post an update. I'm also looking for sub 1k IEMs.


----------



## RohanM (Dec 2, 2013)

Got the replacement today, FK was damn fast.. WS reatail.. 

Yet to check the headsets. Will keep u guys updated.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 2, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Got the replacement today, FK was damn fast.. WS reatail..
> 
> Yet to check the headsets. Will keep u guys updated.



What you ordered BTW?


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 2, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What you ordered BTW?



  

How about reading Post #5!!! And, to top it all off, this is a single page thread too!!!


----------



## RohanM (Dec 2, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> How about reading Post #5!!! And, to top it all off, this is a single page thread too!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 2, 2013)

SoundMagic PL21


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 3, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> SoundMagic PL21



Lol!!! Another one!!!


----------



## RohanM (Dec 3, 2013)

Ok guys my friend is getting my replaced tekfusion for 700 (I also paid 700 using his affiliate coupon). FK price 951/-
Actually we both were confuse who will use them, now I am giving him & taking my 700 back.. (cleaver me na!  )

So now please advice what should I get, budget 1k..
_Phillips SHE7000 can't be delivered to my location so no for them._

Thanks.

Guys suddenly today my *Sony MH-EX300AP* Sounding like a superb bassy.. may be burn in completed after 3 months lol...


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 3, 2013)

Try these if you can spend 2000 Rs JVC HA-FX101-A Xtreme Xplosives Deep Bass. These are the best for budget for bass heads


----------



## shreymittal (Dec 3, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Ok guys my friend is getting my replaced tekfusion for 700 (I also paid 700 using his affiliate coupon). FK price 951/-
> Actually we both were confuse who will use them, now I am giving him & taking my 700 back.. (cleaver me na!  )
> 
> So now please advice what should I get, budget 1k..
> ...



Get Sony MDREX220LP best bet under 1K


----------

